# Uncle Kage



## Fox_720B (Jan 9, 2013)

I did a search but nothing recent and comprehensive really came up. 

I've been curious about this subject but I don't want to start a flame war. So please consider this merely a question and curiosity rather than any invitation for problems. I'm just looking for a thoughtful discussion on the subject. 

I've noticed that Uncle Kage seems to be liked by some and disliked by many. I was wondering why that is. From the videos I've seen of him at Anthrocon and a few other cons, the impression I get is that while some furries appreciate that the guy is straightforward and tells you how to not make an ass out of yourself, others really don't like his direct approach and find him to be egotistical or overbearing.

Now, I admit that I had never heard of this guy until recently, but after watching several panels with him and 2, I don't really see anything I personally can complain about. I found his advice informative and occasionally quite funny.

So am I missing something here? Is there a reason many people on this forum and in the community have a strong disliking for the guy? I'm sure other people have wondered sometimes as well what that's about. Do you have an opinion on the subject?


----------



## Brazen (Jan 9, 2013)

He's a right cunt he is mate, I swear on me mum.


----------



## Sam 007 NL (Jan 9, 2013)

Hes a really nice person, I've talked to him a few times and he's got a heart of gold.


----------



## Vukasin (Jan 9, 2013)

I haven't really heard of anyone disliking Kage, and I really don't see any reason to hate him. I've only ever seen him in videos though.


----------



## Calemeyr (Jan 9, 2013)

He's a furry who says "oh no it's not sexual at all" and says FA is bad, but he has a FA account as Rogue, a macro wolf guy. He also has a big ego and power trips a lot. That and he let a sex offender run registration once at his con. He's kind of a dick, from what I've heard. Think of him like an elitist, furry Will Ferrel, without the comedy. Nice with PR, kinda mean in person. Maybe a better comparison would be Vic Mignogna.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jan 9, 2013)

He's a douche and a hypocrite.


----------



## Namba (Jan 9, 2013)

I would respect him for his direct approach but he doesn't live what he preaches, so no.


----------



## Fox_720B (Jan 9, 2013)

Marcus Stormchaser said:


> He's a furry who says "oh no it's not sexual at all" and says FA is bad




Did he? I watched this series of videos and he seems to actually not imply that it's not sexual, but rather that yes, the sexual part of it does exist, but constantly defending against that part of the fandom only further cements the view in the media and other people's minds that the fandom is in fact sexual.

[video=youtube;n4pylH8HgmE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n4pylH8HgmE[/video]

I don't know, it seemed pretty straightforward to me.

Edit: Of course, I'm new to the guy, so I haven't seen his comments elsewhere that might be hypocritical.


----------



## eurocracy (Jan 9, 2013)

I've never seen any real evidence proving he's Rogue, although it's apparently common knowledge.

His videos are pretty funny, but I have seen the whole 'ghosting' bitching that went on. For the most part he runs the biggest furry convention on the planet and for the most part he's not a dick, but you'll have the rumour gatherers coming along and collecting the bad stuff.

He's been around for decades, obviously it's not all sunshine and raimbows.


----------



## Calemeyr (Jan 9, 2013)

He's human, just like all celebrities, so he's not perfect. He's a "popufur" so there you go. He admits there is a sexual side, but says, "nah it's really small and not the main point", and says that most people dont have ANY sexual interest in the fandom and that they shouldn't be blatant about it, but then we find out he's Rogue.

He's not Mark Merlino, so there's something good to him. That and he at least tries to hide the hugbox from the public. I'll give him that.


----------



## Brazen (Jan 9, 2013)

Haven't heard the story about Rogue, do explain.


----------



## Fox_720B (Jan 9, 2013)

Of course, as a very public face, I'm pretty sure that if he admitted to enjoying the sexual side a lot, it would put even more bad media on the fandom and such. I think he knows this, being keenly aware of media relations. So maybe sometimes he has to be a hypocrite in order to "do no harm" to the fandom he's trying to run a convention for...just a consideration on my part. Now if he goes to other furries and tells them that they're wrong for enjoying the sexual part of it...then yeah, I'd take issue with that. Telling other furries they're wrong for continuing to talk about the sexual side to media that will twist their words, however, seems to me to just be common sense.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jan 9, 2013)

Most of what he spouts is psycho babble bullshit, and he's a drunk.


----------



## Calemeyr (Jan 9, 2013)

Rogue is a semi-famous macro character and fursuiter that's been around for a while. Apparently, hidden away in old files, there was some linking the character to Conway as well as personal testimony from others. The thing is that this character is BIG into the macro stuff, quite sexual too, when Conway tries to denounce the sexual side and call it insignificant. Still, the fact that he tries to keep it a secret means he realizes certain things are not meant to be spewed in public like one of those end-times sandwich-board people.


----------



## Azure (Jan 9, 2013)

He is a boring little man who found a tiny pond he can be the big fish in. Anything else is just a result of him trying to hold on to his status as such. And his stories SUCK. I tell better stories, and use the word fuck a lot more.


----------



## Fox_720B (Jan 9, 2013)

Just had a look at Rogue, and if that is indeed him, then yeah, he definitely has a very...very dark side to him. I can understand someone being disturbed.


----------



## Tigercougar (Jan 9, 2013)

He runs Anthrocon so that makes him a...leader? VIP? Looks like a lot of nonfurries go to him when they're trying to figure out what this fandom is about. I think that pressure is the reason he's so insistent on trying to present the furry fandom in a positive light.


----------



## Ozriel (Jan 9, 2013)

Some people don't like him because they see him as a control freak, other love him because he is considered to be the "Face" of the fandom.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jan 9, 2013)

The face of anthrocon, sure.  The whole fandom? Naawwww


----------



## RitsukaAo (Jan 9, 2013)

He's like d.batty said, a drunk and a hypocrite. He likes to act like he's a total boss but really, I just see him more as a self appointed joke and since he's been there so long/runs a convention, no one wants to usurp him. He also likes to ban people out of spite if they don't like him or refuse to listen to him. (Even when he's being a drunk buffoon.)


----------



## TreacleFox (Jan 9, 2013)

I saw him at a convention here in Australia, it was pretty awesome. I don't know of any negative stuff people think of him, everyone down in Australia loved him.



RitsukaAo said:


> He's like d.batty said, a drunk and a  hypocrite. He likes to act like he's a total boss but really, I just see  him more as a self appointed joke and since he's been there so  long/runs a convention, no one wants to usurp him. He also likes to ban  people out of spite if they don't like him or refuse to listen to him.  (Even when he's being a drunk buffoon.)



He has said many  times that he alone doesn't have the power to ban someone from  AnthroCon, it has to go through the board. Is this not true?


----------



## Calemeyr (Jan 9, 2013)

People put up an act to look nice. Again, look at Will Ferrel.


----------



## badlands (Jan 9, 2013)

he seams funny sometimes but the way he talks leads me to think he can be a total knob-head


----------



## Ozriel (Jan 9, 2013)

d.batty said:


> The face of anthrocon, sure.  The whole fandom? Naawwww



That's why I didn't say he is. If you mention something involving furries, Kage's name usually comes up.
I also know most Cali furs hate him. lol


----------



## Calemeyr (Jan 9, 2013)

Ozriel said:


> That's why I didn't say he is. If you mention something involving furries, Kage's name usually comes up.
> I also know most Cali furs hate him. lol


Is this because FC is competing against AC?


----------



## RitsukaAo (Jan 9, 2013)

TreacleFox said:


> He has said many  times that he alone doesn't have the power to ban someone from  AnthroCon, it has to go through the board. Is this not true?



Though I don't have proof, it's been circulated many times that he has asked people to leave and ban them from the convention of *that *particular year. Though a permanent ban from Anthrocon? I don't think he has that power. (Though I do recall one person being permaband for something about guns but I don't wanna get that debate restarted.)


----------



## Ozriel (Jan 9, 2013)

Marcus Stormchaser said:


> Is this because FC is competing against AC?



Could be a reason, and others don't like him due to how he "Controls" the media. It's Hear-say though and there could be other reasons.

Also: http://www.flayrah.com/4417/dragoneers-dorsai-complaints-spark-furfright-spat


----------



## Calemeyr (Jan 9, 2013)

Nerds as "security guards"=drama and power trips. Hire real security guards, not neckbeards.


----------



## badlands (Jan 9, 2013)

that was my thoughts as well...


----------



## Ricky (Jan 9, 2013)

Ozriel said:


> Some people don't like him because they see him as  a control freak, other love him because he is considered to be the  "Face" of the fandom.



WHY WHY WHY would anyone WANT that?

The guy is such a dork. I would rather people assume I'm into tons of kinky shit than assume I'm anything like _that guy_.



Fox_720B said:


> constantly  defending against that part of the fandom only further cements the view  in the media and other people's minds that the fandom is in fact  sexual.



It makes it seem even worse. Hiding that stuff seems a lot creepier than being OPEN and HONEST about it. I mean really, a simple Google search and ANYONE will know he is full of shit. The  guy is a dork, his stories are boring and the only people who are all  "OMG HES SUCH A GOOD GUY" are usually the complete faggots of the  fandom, anyway :V


----------



## Ozriel (Jan 9, 2013)

Ricky said:


> WHY WHY WHY would anyone WANT that?
> 
> The guy is such a dork. I would rather people assume I'm into tons of kinky shit than assume I'm anything like _that guy_.



Because that's what fanboys do. :V


----------



## Calemeyr (Jan 9, 2013)

The way he talks though, is the worst. I don't know, but it feels like someone trying to tell me about how he knows more about wine than I do and that I will never be as good as him.


----------



## Sam 007 NL (Jan 9, 2013)

The only thing I dislike about him is that he won't generally accept a joke about Yiffing or something bad about the fandom, he's just a bit OTT when it comes to defending the fandom.


----------



## Dreaming (Jan 9, 2013)

Fox_720B said:


> I've noticed that Uncle Kage seems to be liked by some and disliked by many. I was wondering why that is. From the videos I've seen of him at Anthrocon and a few other cons, the impression I get is that while some furries appreciate that the guy is straightforward and tells you how to not make an ass out of yourself, others really don't like his direct approach and find him to be egotistical or overbearing.


You've answered your own questions there

That, or it's a status thing. Shun the popufurs


----------



## Ansitru (Jan 9, 2013)

I'm sorry, but Uncle who?


----------



## Fox_720B (Jan 9, 2013)

Dreaming said:


> You've answered your own questions there



Clarification: I'm asking what brought the forum members here to the opinions they hold of Uncle Kage. What affected how you view this man?


----------



## RTDragon (Jan 9, 2013)

I've seen him before at FCN back in 2009 and 2012. So he appears a lot at many different cons. I'm certainly sure he will show up at this year FCN.


----------



## Ricky (Jan 9, 2013)

Fox_720B said:


> Clarification: I'm asking what brought the forum  members here to the opinions they hold of Uncle Kage. What affected how  you view this man?



... this:



RTDragon said:


> he appears a lot at many different cons.



I've been to a lot of cons :roll:


----------



## Mentova (Jan 9, 2013)

Ricky said:


> ... this:
> 
> 
> 
> I've been to a lot of cons :roll:



omg r u popufur!?


----------



## Symlus (Jan 9, 2013)

Mentova said:


> omg r u popufur!?



Saw Mentova as latest post. 

You disappoint me, sir.


----------



## Mentova (Jan 9, 2013)

Teh-Drahon said:


> Saw Mentova as latest post.
> 
> You disappoint me, sir.



I disappoint everyone. Including myself. :C


----------



## Calemeyr (Jan 9, 2013)

Mentova said:


> I disappoint everyone. Including myself. :C


That's ok, as furries, we accept you. We accept all of you! Including that guy in the corner who smells like cheese and shame. :V


----------



## Ranguvar (Jan 9, 2013)

He looks like a pedophile. I wouldn't let him near children, or dogs.


----------



## Ricky (Jan 9, 2013)

Marcus Stormchaser said:


> That's ok, as furries, we accept you. We accept all of you! Including that guy in the corner who smells like cheese and shame. :V



Well, I'm that kid in the corner
All fucked up and I wanna, so I'm gonna
Take a piece of the pie, why not, I'm not quittin'
Think I'm-a change up my style just to fit in



Green_Knight said:


> He looks like a pedophile. I wouldn't let him near children, or dogs.



Do you think he puts on this show, saying that furry isn't sexual so he can allow under-aged kids into his con? :V


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jan 9, 2013)

Ozriel said:


> That's why I didn't say he is. If you mention something involving furries, Kage's name usually comes up.
> I also know most Cali furs hate him. lol


Yeah heheh, every fur I know here thinks he's a huge tool.


----------



## Ranguvar (Jan 9, 2013)

Ricky said:


> \ Do you think he puts on this show, saying that furry isn't sexual so he can allow under-aged kids into his con? :V


That's what I would do.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jan 9, 2013)

Ansitru said:


> I'm sorry, but Uncle who?


Some dick clown that thinks he owns the furry fandom.


----------



## Zaraphayx (Jan 9, 2013)

I'd have an ego the size of Saturn too if the mention of my name drew up such strong negative emotions. :V


----------



## Zerig (Jan 9, 2013)

I don't know who that is, but I hate when people who aren't my uncle say I can call them uncle.

So fuck this guy.


----------



## Ansitru (Jan 9, 2013)

d.batty said:


> Some dick clown that thinks he owns the furry fandom.



So why do you guys keep inflating his ego by making a thread about him for a bitchfest?
Just ignore the guy.


----------



## Vukasin (Jan 9, 2013)

Ozriel said:


> and others don't like him due to how he "Controls" the media.


That's just so that furries are looked upon positively. If everyone saw the negative stuff that the media wants to show then hotels wouldn't want to have a furry convention in their building, and restaurants wouldn't want furries coming to eat there.


----------



## Fox_720B (Jan 9, 2013)

Ansitru said:


> Just ignore the guy.



Well, because, he's a little hard to ignore, to be honest. He runs Anthrocon, and is a prominent figure, often guest of honor, at most of the world's largest other fur cons, including Euroference, for example. He's everywhere.


----------



## Zaraphayx (Jan 9, 2013)

Vukasin said:


> That's just so that furries are looked upon positively. If everyone saw the negative stuff that the media wants to show then hotels wouldn't want to have a furry convention in their building, and restaurants wouldn't want furries coming to eat there.



The mainstream media and the general population at large doesn't give a fuck about furries, and businesses aren't going to just stop taking money because they think you're weird.

It's not like the people who run the convention centers and hotels don't have first-hand experience with how members of the furry fandom act, they are the ones hosting these events.


----------



## Ricky (Jan 9, 2013)

Vukasin said:


> That's just so that furries are looked upon positively. If everyone saw the negative stuff that the media wants to show then hotels wouldn't want to have a furry convention in their building, and restaurants wouldn't want furries coming to eat there.



Uuh, no =p

You *do* know there are plenty of sex conventions hosted in hotels, right? Also, a restaurant won't refuse service to people because they are Furries. That's stupid.


----------



## Fox_720B (Jan 9, 2013)

Zaraphayx said:


> The mainstream media and the general population at large doesn't give a fuck about furries, and businesses aren't going to just stop taking money because they think you're weird.
> 
> It's not like the people who run the convention centers and hotels don't have first-hand experience with how members of the furry fandom act, they are the ones hosting these events.




Unfortunately, that isn't always true. Hotels have public perception that they have to deal with as well. It doesn't matter how well behaved you may be on their property, if it would be bad PR for them to host you because you're considered a convention for sexual deviants and child molesters...well...they aren't going to host you. They figure that they'll lose less revenue from cancelling your reservation than they would from people boycotting the hotel for "supporting sick freaks". You see.

And the media cares about whatever sells newspapers or online subscriptions or provides viewership to their networks. If it's controversial, it'll sell.



Ricky said:


> Uuh, no =p
> 
> You *do* know there are plenty of sex conventions hosted in hotels, right? Also, a restaurant won't refuse service to people because they are Furries. That's stupid.



It absolutely can happen. It's a judgement call made on the part of the business. If the business decides they're willing to risk the negative press, they'll keep the booking. If they decide it's bad for business, they'll cancel it. It's just the way it works. 

As for restaurants, it's rare for people to be refused service, but most restaurants to reserve the right to refuse service to anyone. Again, it comes down to a judgement call: is it worth it refuse service? Most people would focus on the host of the convention, not necessarily the restaurants serving food to whomever.


----------



## Calemeyr (Jan 9, 2013)

If Kage wants to tell people there are no sex offenders, then why did he put one for registration duty at Anthrocon?


----------



## Zaraphayx (Jan 9, 2013)

Fox_720B said:


> Unfortunately, that isn't always true. Hotels have public perception that they have to deal with as well. It doesn't matter how well behaved you may be on their property, if it would be bad PR for them to host you because you're considered a convention for sexual deviants and child molesters...well...they aren't going to host you. They figure that they'll lose less revenue from cancelling your reservation than they would from people boycotting the hotel for "supporting sick freaks". You see.
> 
> And the media cares about whatever sells newspapers or online subscriptions or provides viewership to their networks. If it's controversial, it'll sell.



The crux of your argument is the assumption that people care enough  about furry to start a ruckus over a furry convention and coerce a host  establishment to refuse service.

Furry being composed of sick fucks and pedophiles has been a common  perception on the internet ever since the internet was the internet and  yet despite the fact that furry has been a thing since before I was born I have seen virtually no media penetration. Bronies get more press than furries ever have and the scene hasn't even been around for a year.


----------



## Ozriel (Jan 9, 2013)

Fox_720B said:


> Unfortunately, that isn't always true. Hotels have public perception that they have to deal with as well. It doesn't matter how well behaved you may be on their property, if it would be bad PR for them to host you because you're considered a convention for sexual deviants and child molesters...well...they aren't going to host you. They figure that they'll lose less revenue from cancelling your reservation than they would from people boycotting the hotel for "supporting sick freaks". You see.
> 
> And the media cares about whatever sells newspapers or online subscriptions or provides viewership to their networks. If it's controversial, it'll sell.
> 
> ...



Pittsburgh doesn't care as long as the convention doesn't set fire to their city because there are worse things to worry about than a bunch of people wearing costumes and tails. 
I've been to Anthocon several times and the people either don't care or really happy you are there to give them money.


----------



## Symlus (Jan 9, 2013)

Fixed. Ignore post.


----------



## Fox_720B (Jan 9, 2013)

Zaraphayx said:


> The crux of your argument is the assumption that people care enough  about furry to start a ruckus over a furry convention and coerce a host  establishment to refuse service.



My argument is that it certainly can happen. All it takes is one large media firestorm event to set people off. Anthrocon has been protested before. Sure, they weren't large protests, but they were there. You're right that Furry isn't receiving as much attention as the Brony thing, at least right now. but that doesn't mean it'll always be that way. All it takes is one dude in a fursuit to get the bright idea to try to touch a child the wrong way inside one for all the rest of us to be considered just as dangerous. You underestimate the power of the media mixed with American paranoia.


----------



## Ozriel (Jan 9, 2013)

Fox_720B said:


> My argument is that it certainly can happen. All it takes is one large media firestorm event to set people off. Anthrocon has been protested before. Sure, they weren't large protests, but they were there. You're right that Furry isn't receiving as much attention as the Brony thing, at least right now. but that doesn't mean it'll always be that way. All it takes is one dude in a fursuit to get the bright idea to try to touch a child the wrong way inside one for all the rest of us to be considered just as dangerous. You underestimate the power of the media mixed with American paranoia.



You mean that public spectacle with 3 /b/tards showing up and making an ass of themselves?
I wouldn't call that a protest.


----------



## burakki (Jan 9, 2013)

I'm a little late to this party, but i honestly don't know what to think. I hear both sides so many times, it's nearly impossible for me to discern who he really is without actually meeting him first. I've watched all those convention videos/panels/etc, and he does seem nice, but is it really all a facade?


----------



## Zaraphayx (Jan 9, 2013)

Fox_720B said:


> My argument is that it certainly can happen. All it takes is one large media firestorm event to set people off. Anthrocon has been protested before. Sure, they weren't large protests, but they were there. You're right that Furry isn't receiving as much attention as the Brony thing, at least right now. but that doesn't mean it'll always be that way. All it takes is one dude in a fursuit to get the bright idea to try to touch a child the wrong way inside one for all the rest of us to be considered just as dangerous. *You underestimate the power of the media mixed with American paranoia.*



No, I have a very realistic grasp of how paranoid people can be.

The furries who think that the Furolocaust is just one kiddy-diddler away serve as a great example.


----------



## TreacleFox (Jan 9, 2013)

burakki said:


> I'm a little late to this party, but i honestly don't know what to think. I hear both sides so many times, it's nearly impossible for me to discern who he really is without actually meeting him first. I've watched all those convention videos/panels/etc, and he does seem nice, but is it really all a facade?



He is a good person, I have met him before. I really don't know what problems anyone could have with him. :<


----------



## Fox_720B (Jan 9, 2013)

Zaraphayx said:


> No, I have a very realistic grasp of how paranoid people can be.
> 
> The furries who think that the Furolocaust is just one kiddy-diddler away serve as a great example.




I don't think it would be the furlocaust, but it would certainly damage us in such a way that the potential for massive media attention for a period of time would be high, and that in turn could lead to some cancelled events. I am not saying, nor did I ever say, that it would happen, but that it _can_ happen. I'm not trying to be a dick here, but I also don't want to paint a "sky is falling picture" with my argument. I'm not. 

But being careful about what you portray to the media is wise because this is a fandom that is very easily misunderstood. and on that, I'm backing up Vukasin's point earlier.


----------



## Zaraphayx (Jan 9, 2013)

Fox_720B said:


> I don't think it would be the furlocaust, but it would certainly damage us in such a way that the potential for massive media attention for a period of time would be high, and that in turn could lead to some cancelled events. I am not saying, nor did I ever say, that it would happen, but that it _can_ happen. I'm not trying to be a dick here, but I also don't want to paint a "sky is falling picture" with my argument. I'm not.
> 
> But being careful about what you portray to the media is wise because this is a fandom that is very easily misunderstood. and on that, I'm backing up Vukasin's point earlier.



Being careful about how you portray yourself and whitewashing the fandom for political purposes aren't even close to the same thing.

I have never heard of anyone at a con proudly proclaiming his love for dog cocks to news sources; so when well-known members of the fandom use their clout to promote the idea that the sexuality that undeniably exists within furry is shameful and we must all do our best to hide it it's no longer about protecting your image (because it was never really in danger), it's all about trying to portray the fandom as something it isn't.

It also implies that sexuality in and of itself is shameful, and goodness knows we need more sexual taboos in a society so backwards that violence is prime-time television and human sexuality is x-rated.


----------



## Ricky (Jan 9, 2013)

Fox_720B said:


> My argument is that it certainly can happen. All it takes is one large media firestorm event to set people off. Anthrocon has been protested before. Sure, they weren't large protests, but they were there. You're right that Furry isn't receiving as much attention as the Brony thing, at least right now. but that doesn't mean it'll always be that way. All it takes is one dude in a fursuit to get the bright idea to try to touch a child the wrong way inside one for all the rest of us to be considered just as dangerous. You underestimate the power of the media mixed with American paranoia.



You are being paranoid. Sex is normal and aside from a few "wtf's" nobody will care as long as people aren't having sex in open hotel space.


----------



## Retro (Jan 9, 2013)

who the hell is he


----------



## Azure (Jan 9, 2013)

Every convention ever is p much people getting drunk and having sex. Food, technology, furries, all of them gather in hotels year round, get drunk, and fuck. The only difference is that everyone but fandoms are doing business as well. People aren't all OH NOEZ SEX IS HAPPENING, they are more OH NOEZ MEN WEARING DIAPERS AND CHIPMUNK HEADS ARE WALKING AROUND HOLDING HANDS THOSE FAGS! But do what you want because fuck those people.


----------



## Mentova (Jan 9, 2013)

Azure said:


> *Every convention ever is p much people getting drunk and having sex*. Food, technology, furries, all of them gather in hotels year round, get drunk, and fuck. The only difference is that everyone but fandoms are doing business as well. People aren't all OH NOEZ SEX IS HAPPENING, they are more OH NOEZ MEN WEARING DIAPERS AND CHIPMUNK HEADS ARE WALKING AROUND HOLDING HANDS THOSE FAGS! But do what you want because fuck those people.



Man I must be going to the wrong cons then. I only do the first part. :C


----------



## Azure (Jan 9, 2013)

Mentova said:


> Man I must be going to the wrong cons then. I only do the first part. :C


Then you are doin it wrong. I will come to a con and have arbitrary meaningless drunk sex with you :v

Or you could, ya know, get some game :v


----------



## Ozriel (Jan 9, 2013)

Mentova said:


> Man I must be going to the wrong cons then. I only do the first part. :C



If you want a sex party, post your number on the  bulletin board next to the Zoo at AC this year. Make sure you say that you are looking for a good time.


----------



## Mentova (Jan 9, 2013)

Azure said:


> Then you are doin it wrong. I will come to a con and have arbitrary meaningless drunk sex with you :v
> 
> Or you could, ya know, get some game :v


Ok!


Ozriel said:


> If you want a sex party, post your number on the  bulletin board next to the Zoo at AC this year. Make sure you say that you are looking for a good time.


Jash actually did that with my number one year when I wasn't at the con and I got woken up by some furry wanted to fuck me. :V


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jan 9, 2013)

Ozriel said:


> If you want a sex party, post your number on the  bulletin board next to the Zoo at AC this year. Make sure you say that you are looking for a good time.


I can smell the yiff now...excuse me while I vomit.


----------



## Ozriel (Jan 9, 2013)

Mentova said:


> Ok!
> 
> Jash actually did that with my number one year when I wasn't at the con and I got woken up by some furry wanted to fuck me. :V



...Oh, I remember that...vaguely. That was before Trp and I met you IRL. :V
Wasn't that at 3-5 AM?


----------



## Mentova (Jan 9, 2013)

Ozriel said:


> ...Oh, I remember that...vaguely. That was before Trp and I met you IRL. :V
> Wasn't that at 3-5 AM?



Yup. It was the year before I went. And I don't recall what time. I just remember getting woken up with weird text messages that turned out to be a furry trying to bang me. So naturally I played along and tried to get him to find me at the con. :V


----------



## Ozriel (Jan 9, 2013)

Mentova said:


> Yup. It was the year before I went. And I don't recall what time. I just remember getting woken up with weird text messages that turned out to be a furry trying to bang me. So naturally I played along and tried to get him to find me at the con. :V



And the Crew sat some yards away watching the poor sod look for you.


----------



## Tigercougar (Jan 9, 2013)

Mentova said:


> Yup. It was the year before I went. And I don't recall what time. I just remember getting woken up with weird text messages that turned out to be a furry trying to bang me. So naturally I played along and tried to get him to find me at the con. :V



How the hell did he get your number?


----------



## Mentova (Jan 9, 2013)

Tigercougar said:


> How the hell did he get your number?


A certain person who may or may not be on the mod team and have a name that starts with a J put my number and "call for a good time" on a bulletin board at AC a few years back. :V


----------



## Symlus (Jan 9, 2013)

Mentova said:


> A certain person who may or may not be on the mod team and have a name that starts with a J put my number and "call for a good time" on a bulletin board at AC a few years back. :V



I am no longer disappointed.


----------



## Ranguvar (Jan 9, 2013)

Mentova said:


> Yup. It was the year before I went. And I don't recall what time. I just remember getting woken up with weird text messages that turned out to be a furry trying to bang me. So naturally I played along and tried to get him to find me at the con. :V


 Mentova ,y u do this!? I was looking for you for over an hour. I only wanted to be loved.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Jan 9, 2013)

Mentova said:


> A certain person who may or may not be on the mod team and have a name that starts with a J put my number and "call for a good time" on a bulletin board at AC a few years back. :V



This is why you don't let bad kitties have your number, or go to parties/conventions. On topic, a person is like a coin. Two faces, and two sides. Sometimes when you pick up a shiny penny that is face side up, it's hiding a not so pretty side. Beware that side with all people. It's hard to properly judge till you see both sides.


----------



## Mentova (Jan 9, 2013)

Trpdwarf said:


> This is why you don't let bad kitties have your number, or go to parties/conventions. On topic, a person is like a coin. Two faces, and two sides. Sometimes when you pick up a shiny penny that is face side up, it's hiding a not so pretty side. Beware that side with all people. It's hard to properly judge till you see both sides.



But I like parties and conventions!

And you go to them too, bad dragon!


----------



## Trpdwarf (Jan 9, 2013)

Mentova said:


> But I like parties and conventions!
> 
> And you go to them too, bad dragon!



Don't tempt me to abuse my admin powers on you :V

That said as of recently I go to them less and less. Finding the smaller cons to be worth a visit though.


----------



## Ricky (Jan 9, 2013)

Tigercougar said:


> How the hell did he get your number?



You obviously weren't reading =p


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jan 9, 2013)

I'm going to FC next week, Mentova what's your number?


----------



## Armaetus (Jan 9, 2013)

Kage, 2 and the Dorsai wannabe security guards are why I avoid Anthrocon. Too much negativity I have heard (FD_2 and elsewhere) especially about the latter have spoiled any future intentions.


----------



## Mentova (Jan 9, 2013)

d.batty said:


> I'm going to FC next week, Mentova what's your number?


443-867-5309


Glaice said:


> He, 2 and the Dorsai wannabe security guards are why I avoid Anthrocon.


I don't see why the first two are an issue since you can literally never do anything that involves them and at worst maybe walk past them. :V


----------



## Ranguvar (Jan 9, 2013)

Mentova said:


> 443-867-5309


 Hmmm..... east Baltimore. I can now narrow my search for the elusive mentova.


----------



## Armaetus (Jan 9, 2013)

That I know but the negative publicity has made me dislike them and the horror stories I have heard, namely the one involving Dragoneer.


----------



## Mentova (Jan 9, 2013)

Green_Knight said:


> Hmmm..... east Baltimore. I can now narrow my search for the elusive mentova.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FkpGQUflBwU


Glaice said:


> That I know but the negative publicity has made me dislike them and the horror stories I have heard, namely the one involving Dragoneer.


Eh, just because you dislike the guy running it and one of his friends and guests doesn't mean you can't go to have fun with some buddies.


----------



## RitsukaAo (Jan 9, 2013)

Mentova said:


> 443-867-5309



Tommy Tutone is a furry?


----------



## Trpdwarf (Jan 9, 2013)

Glaice said:


> That I know but the negative publicity has made me dislike them and the horror stories I have heard, namely the one involving Dragoneer.



The Dorsai has some really good and talented people. Quite a few of them I found really great to work with. Unfortunately they also have some not so great, and not so talented people. It's those people that make me worry about the various conventions out there and what potential future issues they are going to have because those not so talented people sure know how to muck up doing a proper job of security. But no...just let the obviously drunk off his ass fursuiter wobble past the doors and straight to the closing lounge after dancing the night away.

You know the lounge was closing
You know the person probably needs assistance being escorted out in case they collapse again.
No no, it's better to let the exhausted lounge staff handle it...even though they lounge was scheduled to close an hour ago...and is now closing. I don't need stories when I've seen first hand a desperate need for them to clean house so to speak.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jan 9, 2013)

Mentova said:


> 443-867-5309
> 
> I don't see why the first two are an issue since you can literally never do anything that involves them and at worst maybe walk past them. :V


Lol will write that number on the bb, with special instructions.


----------



## RitsukaAo (Jan 9, 2013)

Glaice said:


> That I know but the negative publicity has made me dislike them and the horror stories I have heard, namely the one involving Dragoneer.


I've heard horror stories about Dragoneer, but they usually pertain to rumors about him pocketing donations to run FA. No snark, but do you have a link or maybe a summary about the one you're talking about?


----------



## Ranguvar (Jan 10, 2013)

Mentova said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FkpGQUflBwU


Well played. But seriously,you will be mine.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jan 10, 2013)

Green_Knight said:


> Well played. But seriously,you will be mine.


No!
Mine!


----------



## Tigercougar (Jan 10, 2013)

Ricky said:


> You obviously weren't reading =p



I thought someone might say that. What can I say, skimming the previous page is too much work for me.


----------



## Mentova (Jan 10, 2013)

d.batty said:


> No!
> Mine!


Now now boys, there is enough of my (ugly) ass to go around! :V


----------



## Jashwa (Jan 10, 2013)

It was a great moment. It was actually two guys that wanted Mentova to have a threesome with them. 

This was also before Mentova admitted he was into the cock.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jan 10, 2013)

Mentova said:


> Now now boys, there is enough of my (ugly) ass to go around! :V


Bu...but your a fox..what is this "ugly" you speak of?


----------



## Mentova (Jan 10, 2013)

Jashwa said:


> It was a great moment. It was actually two guys that wanted Mentova to have a threesome with them.
> 
> This was also before Mentova admitted he was into the cock.


To be fair, I still like vaginas more than cock. :V



d.batty said:


> Bu...but your a fox..what is this "ugly" you speak of?



I am sadly not a sexy, sexy beast like my character is.


----------



## Fox_720B (Jan 10, 2013)

Mentova said:


> I am sadly not a sexy, sexy beast like my character is.



Surgery. 

Anyway, I can see both sides of the issue here. I agree that sexuality is perfectly normal and that people should be allowed to have their unique preferences if they aren't harming anyone.

But I also see how the public tends to see people being open about their sexuality as being inappropriate, rude, creepy, or just plain shoving it in people's faces, and therefore creating a very negative perception of the fandom as a whole.

I can understand why someone would want to minimize the damage potential from that in order to protect the fandom. I also understand wanting to stand up for your right to be who you are and screw the media and the perceptions. I don't think either side is completely right or wrong here. Each side presents benefits and drawbacks.


----------



## ZerX (Jan 10, 2013)

https://encyclopediadramatica.se/Uncle_Kage
I lol'd


----------



## Armaetus (Jan 10, 2013)

RitsukaAo said:


> I've heard horror stories about Dragoneer, but they usually pertain to rumors about him pocketing donations to run FA. No snark, but do you have a link or maybe a summary about the one you're talking about?



This?

An older tweet from Sciggles involving Kage and Dorsai


----------



## Ozriel (Jan 10, 2013)

Green_Knight said:


> Hmmm..... east Baltimore. I can now narrow my search for the elusive mentova.



Ask For Jenny.




Glaice said:


> This?
> 
> An older tweet from Sciggles involving Kage and Dorsai


 

It's no mystery to know that a good portion of the Dorsai are unprofessional and prefer to sit on their asses and watch a bad situation turn to worse rather than act.


----------

